# Windows 7 beta on Hp Pavilion



## paine48 (Feb 15, 2009)

Well, I've previously installed Windows 7 and my out of town brother fixed this same problem. But.. I re-installed again to remove a partition of Kubuntu that didn't work ether.

I have a ZD8000 (zd8210ca) that will skip, shuter, echo and reverb when audio or audio/videois playing.

Drivers are up to date, no device problems. I believe that an XP driver had to be installed manually before.

Would anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

My guess would be that a vista driver would work, go to the hp website and see if you can find a vista driver in my limited experiance with 7 most vista drivers seem to work but the install programs from certain manufactures don't. If the driver from hp don't install you may have to find the manufacture of the chip and download it from them


----------



## paine48 (Feb 15, 2009)

Doby said:


> My guess would be that a vista driver would work, go to the hp website and see if you can find a vista driver in my limited experiance with 7 most vista drivers seem to work but the install programs from certain manufactures don't. If the driver from hp don't install you may have to find the manufacture of the chip and download it from them


I thought that the 32bit vista drivers would help. There are only two on the HP site which states that the computer is not supported for Windows Vista (although it is found on the list of computers that does). It seems to be more of a disclaimer than anything else.

None the less, I've tried roll-back drivers for XP for the audio and video (didn't get worse, but no fix) and also drivers direct from ATI and Conexant as well.


What hardware would create the echo/reverb sound? Processor, Chipset?

Knowing the problem had been resolved before is what is driving me crazy?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi if you havent already been here you could see if you can find some info here http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/category/w7itpro/


----------

